# FM transmitter



## tank3467

Okay, I know this is probably old, but I cant find the discussions about it anymore. Im looking at getting a Ccrane FM transmitter, and if I remember correctly there is a modification that extends its range. If I am correct I could really use some advise the mod, if it doesnt work anymore please let me know.


thanks.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tank3467* /forum/post/12804990
> 
> 
> Okay, I know this is probably old, but I cant find the discussions about it anymore. Im looking at getting a Ccrane FM transmitter, and if I remember correctly there is a modification that extends its range. If I am correct I could really use some advise the mod, if it doesnt work anymore please let me know.
> 
> 
> thanks.



Yep, I use the ccrane.


Peel the sticker off of the back, and you will uncover a small hole. Inside that hole is a potentiometer that you can turn with a screw driver. Be very gentle, it can easily break off. Turn it clockwise as far as it will go, do not force it futher.


This will slightly increase the power.


I did this mod, and my CCrane broacasted throughout most of my house. I then got some regular speaker wire and stripped a couple inches off at both ends to expose the copper. I wrapped one end around the top of the ccrane antenna, and I ran the rest of the wire up higher, and over the top of some blinds. The new larger and higher antenna really helped the FM transmitting distance. I can pick it up anywhere in my house or yard. And in my car I can pick it up about 1/10 mile down the street.


I got the ccrane with the AC adapter. When I go on a road trip, I move the radio to the car and put batteries in the ccrane to avoid static.


----------



## gvc

I've had good luck with this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Whole-House-Tr.../dp/B0007ODOMA 



Or you can try this one.. claims 450' transmission range:

http://www.mobileblackbox.com/ 


"We are proud to present the new Mobile Black Box V6000 FM transmitter. The V6000 outshines all other FM transmitters in its category. The V6000 built on the sound quality and transmit range of our V5000 model and added many new features like an LCD, user adjustable transmit range (power), frequency memory function, 200 frequency range, microphone input option, interchangeable external antenna and removable unit stand. The new V6000 is lighter and smaller than the V5000 yet more powerful and packed with all new features. The transmit range of the V6000 is up to 450 feet depending on the power setting, frequency setting, antenna type and environment"


----------



## Super Dave

That Mobile Black Box looks good, but first I am going to get a longer antenna for my CCrane. It goes about 125' in all directions, but has some weak spots. The CCrane transmits in stereo, MBB in mono.


----------



## robtg

I had the C Crane unit and could barely get decent reception 5-10 feet away.


I just received the Blackbox 6000 unit and get great quality reception throughout my 2 story house in an area (Boston) that doesn't have many open frequencies.


Most of what I use it for is Sirius radio talk ie NFL Network, Stern, and Jay Thomas, so the lack of stereo isn't important to me.


----------



## Super Dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robtg* /forum/post/13003096
> 
> 
> I had the C Crane unit and could barely get decent reception 5-10 feet away.
> 
> 
> I just received the Blackbox 6000 unit and get great quality reception throughout my 2 story house in an area (Boston) that doesn't have many open frequencies.
> 
> 
> Most of what I use it for is Sirius radio talk ie NFL Network, Stern, and Jay Thomas, so the lack of stereo isn't important to me.



Did you open the CCrane and turn up the power to increase the output and still only manage 5-10 feet? Mine covers my entire 2 story house, basement, and 200' to the rear fence. Yesterday I took an old FM antenna (long wire that "Ys"), exposed a few inches at the end and wrapped it at the base of the antenna and it really boosted my range and clarity. I'll stick with the little box until I burn it out.


----------



## robtg

I have to admit I couldn't figure out how to make the tweak so I wimped out and ordered the new transmitter.


I have a vacation home, so I'll try to use the C Crane unit there.


----------



## bunkers

These are hands down the best sub $500 transmitters out there.

http://www.edmdesign.com/ 


Either the EDM LED or EDM LCD ... the LCD is the flagship, but the LED blows away all those mentioned in this thread.


This are one of the best kept secrets out there ...


----------



## Super Dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkers* /forum/post/13384499
> 
> 
> These are hands down the best sub $500 transmitters out there.
> 
> http://www.edmdesign.com/
> 
> 
> Either the EDM LED or EDM LCD ... the LCD is the flagship, but the LED blows away all those mentioned in this thread.
> 
> 
> This are one of the best kept secrets out there ...



$500? Dude I only spent 69 on the CCrane and it covers my entire property. For $500 I would expect to drive to the doctor's office across town and still pick it up.


----------



## bunkers

I said in the ... not that the EDM costs that.


The ccrane is decent, but not even close to the best in the price range.


I'm glad your happy with it.


----------



## Super Dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkers* /forum/post/13396932
> 
> 
> I said in the ... not that the EDM costs that.
> 
> 
> The ccrane is decent, but not even close to the best in the price range.
> 
> 
> I'm glad your happy with it.



It works like I need, what else could I want? When someone posts under $500 I picture the price to be $499.99, which to me is $500. If it isn't close why not post the real price? I went to the site and poked around, doesn't render well in IE7 or FF, and getting a price would take some work, sorry, didn't mean to offend.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I have the Ccrane. It is FCC Part15 approved.


The EDM is not FCC approved. It defaults to 10mW power like the Ccrane. However, some models have a switch to boost the power to 100mW. You could broadcast for a 1/2 mile at this power. Using it is technically illegal according to the FCC, and you could be fined or imprisoned to operating a pirate radio station.


However, if you have a good open frequency to use, and noone complains or reports you, chances are you will never have any problems. Most people find that the 10mW is powerful enough for your entire house. Just don't overpower a local radiostation's frequency which could lead to a complaint being filed with the FCC.


----------



## Star56

Old thread....but I just picked up a Mobile Black Box V6000 FM transmitter. I have a modded C.Crane and wanted to see how the V6000 compares.


YIKES! The V6000 blows away the Crane. It should, it can be dialed in at 200 mw!!! I use it to broadcast talk programming across my property. At 200mw into a 33inch ant...no problems







I got the transmitter for $99 and the extra Ant for 9.99.


Screw the FCC


----------



## bunkers

Thats a pretty good deal. They seem to tweak the price almost daily ... sometimes over $2000 ... sometimes as little as $89.


The only downside to the mobileblackbox is that its only MONO. And the power is divided by 4 when going to stereo, to the 200mW mono is comparable to a stereo unit with 50mW ... still plenty of power, IMHO.


But for broadcasting voice ... should be perfect!


I think the EDM LED with 100mW variable option would be worth the extra $20, as you also get stereo and better specs.


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunkers* /forum/post/13600423
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty good deal. They seem to tweak the price almost daily ... sometimes over $2000 ... sometimes as little as $89.
> 
> 
> The only downside to the mobileblackbox is that its only MONO. And the power is divided by 4 when going to stereo, to the 200mW mono is comparable to a stereo unit with 50mW ... still plenty of power, IMHO.
> 
> 
> But for broadcasting voice ... should be perfect!
> 
> 
> I think the EDM LED with 100mW variable option would be worth the extra $20, as you also get stereo and better specs.



I agree. If stereo is important...look elsewhere. But for my purposes, this thing is a dream come true. I use it for transmitting talk shows, my scanner audio, shortwave audio. All mono sources. I have to keep the thing under 200mw or I will have the feds visiting my house. It is nice to have the power available if I ever want to become a pirate


----------



## gvc

I contacted MobileBlackBox about the lack of stereo in their extended range product. They said they were developing a stereo version of the V6000 and it should be available in about 5 or 6 months, which probably really means about a year.


----------



## machpost

I've been using the C. Crane FM transmitter with the power mod for 6 years or so, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *machpost* /forum/post/13708825
> 
> 
> I've been using the C. Crane FM transmitter with the power mod for 6 years or so, and I'm happy with it.



I've been with CCrane for over a year. Never had a problem. It is stereo. It is JUST powerful enough. It covers my whole home, but thats about it. I do have issues with the farthest radio from the tranmitter, have a certain spot where the receiving antenna has to be or else I get static.


I'm happy with it. I wish it was just a tad bit stronger, but for the price, I am thrilled.


----------



## hlly

Hello:


Try to use o.5W Fm transmitter from HLLY ELECTRONICS and you won't be disappointed!

The 0.5watt transmitter can cover about 300 to 500 meters without obstacles! The audio is also very good!


Also the schematic is available in the website

I think it is very important for some guy because they want to remake it!


HLLY ELECTRONICS CO., LTD

FLAT/RM B 8/F CHONG MING BLDG,

72 CHEUNG SHA WAN RD KOWLOON,

HONG KONG

TEL:00852-2319 2933

FAX:00852-2319 5168


----------



## bunkers

Looks good, but since its using the BH1415 chip, the claim of 55dB stereo

seperation exceeds that mfgr. best specs of 30dB. Probably a bogus Chinese spec claim.


----------



## Shake1

Per their website, the Mobile Black Box V6000 transmits in mono. Will check out the CCRane


----------



## grapeape3

I read on one blog that the Sirius 2000 was equivalent Mobile Black Box. I ordered a Sirius 2000 form myfmstation.com. It was a terrible mistake. The thing could not transmit 20 feet to a stereo in clear line of site. I sent it back after they balked at return instructions and never received my money back. Do NOT by from myfmstation.com


----------



## grapeape3

I think HLLY is the way to go.


A good FM transmitter is going to require more power than a USB port can provide. I would go with one that is AC powered.


----------



## bunkers

The EDM LCD beats them all hands down!


----------



## Twinmeister

Found this topic through Google, so I'm posting to help future Google'ers and members of AVS alike. I recently purchased a new C Crane FM2 transmitter, and found the potentiometer was reversed. Turning it right (clockwise) decreased the range to virtually nothing. Conversely, turning it fully left (counterclockwise) increased the range, although I have yet to fully test the extent of the new range.


----------



## innuss

I use the 0.5 W Fail-Safe Long Range FM Transmitter from Amazon. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Super Dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shake1*  /t/977014/fm-transmitter#post_14857934
> 
> 
> Per their website, the Mobile Black Box V6000 transmits in mono. Will check out the CCRane


I have Mobile Black Box's Eclipse-4000 FM Audio transmitter, transmits in stereo, covers my property and a few neighbors houses on either side. I used to use it for my Sirius receiver, but now I plug in either my Galaxy S3 or Laptop and transmit to every radio in our house. Works great, cheaper than a Sonos system and you can broadcast anything you want to listen to.


----------

